# Adobe Photography Plan UK deal (or not!)



## niels123 (Nov 21, 2016)

Great Deal ;D CC on Amazon.co.uk

I contacted Adobe to make sure I can use this code after my current voucher expires in Sep 2017. They said: yes. However, Amazon.co.uk says: Currently, this item is available only to customers located in the United Kingdom.

Their reaction:


> Niels, you will have to contact the reseller regarding this to get any discounts for the plans. I can understand your concern Niels, however you will get emails from Adobe if there are any discounts. However you can use the current plan till the end date.



Why is there always these ridiculous Geographical restrictions on the internet? Never, do people in the Netherlands get a decent deal from Adobe, they always pay 145 euros per year.

Adobe, stop giving Dutch citizens the middlefinger and provide them with the same discounts as the other EU members get.


----------



## Hector1970 (Nov 21, 2016)

Same here in Ireland. Very annoying I can't even apply discounts I'm entitled to because it autorenewed without an email forewarning. I don't mind paying a monthly subscription but I don't want to be paying more than others. With the lack of substantial approval that's going to drive people back to pirate copies if Adobe isn't careful.


----------



## LDS (Nov 21, 2016)

niels123 said:


> Why is there always these ridiculous Geographical restrictions on the internet?



Because the Internet is not a state yet 

Local offices will manage local prices aiming at their set targets, and depending on many factors, including currency fluctuations, and local taxes, which, unfortunately, exist.

Adobe UK may feel the need of launching a deal Pound depreciation may be a factor, lure in more customers before a price hike?), Adobe Netherlands may think it doesn't really need it.


----------



## bart13 (Nov 21, 2016)

Hoi Niels 

If you are a student or teacher you can get a big discount at adobe, for the first year atleast.


----------



## niels123 (Nov 21, 2016)

bart13 said:


> Hoi Niels
> 
> If you are a student or teacher you can get a big discount at adobe, for the first year atleast.



Hoi Bart 

I am well aware of this discount. However, I am not a student and I am not a teacher and the offer on the Amazon.co.uk website is valid for all UK people, including hobby enthusiasts and commercial wedding photographers.


----------

